# Looking for electronic Mutual Aid Agreements(MAA)



## Little_Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

We are getting ready to flood here in western Washington and I was hoping that someone may have a simple easy MAA in an electronic format that will make it easier to pleasureize.


----------



## peach (Dec 11, 2010)

you might find something on the BOAF (florida).. if they still had one... having said that, what we did there was all based on the fire department mutual aid agreements.. I'd start with the Fire chief.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.emacweb.org/?150

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331&q=Mutual+Aid+Agreements


----------

